# 5 o



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Man I must have gotten shady looking over the summer or some thing.

Yesterday made twice this week the neighbors have called the 5 O on me.
Monday was a second bid for debris and wed was REO secure.


Reminder for all of us...................... ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS carry your w/o with you. ALWAYS!


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

That has happened to me to before. I wrote a blog about it on my site. Here is a huge tip that will save you some time and keep the police away. If you call your local non emergency line 311 and ask to speak to dispatch. Once they put you on let dispatch know what property your at, the company you work for and what you’re doing and answer their questions like what kind of vehicle you have, your plates, your description and about how long you’re going to be a the property. You will be clear from there. This happened to me before and a cop told me what to do. It’s a 5 minute phone call and will save you a lot of time.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you do enough work that the broker knows who you are, you can also have them confirm your authorization to be at the property.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I know why.


I took my newest pickup both times, the one that doesn't have the company name in big black letters.

Fremont said his issues went way down when he got the guy's t shirts that said CREW in huge letters across the back.

I'm not sure we have a 311 line here.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

That's why I always have me and anyone working for me or representing me wear my own bright neon shirts with large lettering stating my company info on it. 
Never once had the popo called on me or my guys.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Same thing just happened the other day to me. Was at a house with my big 16 foot box truck and the neighbor runs over and starts yelling that we are suspicious.
She calls the cops and they came, she told them we were bad and had no right to be at her neighbor's house.
After the cop looked at the work order he told her we could be there and she started arguing with them. I just stood there and laughed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Probably afraid you were going to steal all of the good stuff.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just went through this myself. Doing an audit of a property that we were hearing complaints about our contractor on. I arrived saw the he either didn't own or know how to properly operate a weedeater and the lawn looked like it had been cut with a sling blade by Ray Charles.

I called my office and was in the midst of issuing some returns when the Po Po pulled up. No worries I knew the guy right? WRONG! 

The house had sold the day prior and the new owner was PISSED and looking to press charges. It was rough going until my Iphone saved me with pics from previous visits and previous work orders.

Scary STUFF!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your dog should start riding shotgun...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Your dog should start riding shotgun...


I don't get out in the field much but my dog is a bad ass!

He lives life by a simple set of rules. If he can't F-it, or eat it then PISS on it!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Just went through this myself. Doing an audit of a property that we were hearing complaints about our contractor on. I arrived saw the he either didn't own or know how to properly operate a weedeater and the lawn looked like it had been cut with a sling blade by Ray Charles.
> 
> I called my office and was in the midst of issuing some returns when the Po Po pulled up. No worries I knew the guy right? WRONG!
> 
> ...



EXACTLY why i keep in contact with all my realtors and call EVERY REALTOR on an initial secure. I have a list of closing dates in front of me at all times. Got one company pissed i wouldn't go do a routine. Property had closed the week before but the owners had not moved in yet. National got downright rude about it. They couldn't find anyone else to do the job and a week later i got an e-mail stating "property closed, do not return to property" LOL!! Dumbazzes!!! I knew that 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Started a garage roof today to clear up a city violation so this shack may have a snowballs chance in He!! of conveying. We were there less than 2 minutes, No lie. 5 0 shows up! 3 squads and 6 officers. I still have the dump trailer and truck on the street with the hazard lights on. I'm in the driveway with the impact driver trying to get the gate off so I can back the trailer in.

So, out comes the drivers license and work order. Take down all my info. Now mind you, we're in a really shady part of inner Milwaukee. From the garage roof, I can see 3 vacant lots (shacks torn down) and 4 more houses with roofs tarped and windows boarded. Anyway, Kyle, who is 16 and been working for me as a laborer on weekends for the past few months looks white. That is until the officer says "You guys be safe and watch your backs!" I say " Don't worry, we'll be outta here long before dark". Officer says, "In this neighborhood, that don't matter!" :icon_eek:. You should of seen the look on Kyle's face! I thought he was going to spend the rest of the day in the truck!

Fast forward an hour. A young black man with the biggest afro I've ever seen walks up that driveway and enters the house through the back door that's kicked in. Comes out 5 minutes later and says "I think I'm at the wrong house." I said "no kidding, the front door is boarded shut from the city of Milwaukee and you "thought" your buddies live there?" I'm pretty sure Kyle will never work with me in the inner city again........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Had someone contact me off Craigslist to remove literally tons of ductile iron piping. I was doing it extremely cheap because the pipes were 600lbs each and I brought them right to the scrap yard. Did about 10 loads getting $380 per load a day. 

About the 3rd day I'm there cutting the 20ft pipes in half, 3 troopers and a local cop came to visit me. I had the emails printed so I was lucky but the officer couldn't get a hold of the guy on the papers I had so he visited me twice at home then left it alone. 

It hurts me because there are $6,500 in metal lying on the ground at this abandon lot in the middle of the forest.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What was the 5-0's reason for stopping the project?


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> What was the 5-0's reason for stopping the project?


For my project I guess they couldn't confirm the real property owners were even telling me to be there. The owner was a huge company called Silver Point capital. Kind of like a bank but they invest in properties and when the property didn't turn out to be what it was supposed to they just left it.

They are the largest tax payer in the town where it is. Over 90k a year in taxes and the property is being absolutely destroyed. Everyone uses it as a dump literally. Drive trucks in there and just dump loads of trash.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> If you do enough work that the broker knows who you are, you can also have them confirm your authorization to be at the property.


Actually we had one of our local brokers call us and send us over to fix a leaky faucet for a closing, well we sent our plumber. The neighbor called the broker and said "there is some black guy in the house" (this is about 2 hours after the realtor called us) and the realtor called the cops on him. 


I was thrown on the ground and spent about an hour in the back of a squad car this summer while doing a final secure, then the cops spend another 45 min yelling at me for being stupid ant not calling them ahead of time. They took my ipad and started searching through my emails because they wanted to see "who sent me my work order" they took my phone and looked at my contact and then grilled my why the realtor that I supposidly work for wasn't in my contacts list used my phone to try and call the realtor. They yelled at me for not carrying my sidearm (when they saw my ccw permit). The best part was they acknowledged that they saw the stack of new locks I was putting on and I had already pulled my mower off the trailer, but they said that "seemed like a good way to fool the neighbors while I stole the copper from the house". I had my lawyer write a nasty letter to the Chief but I doubt it did any good. 

After that I went and bought one of these http://www.amazon.com/Repossession-Recovery-Agent-Badge-GM/dp/B006KH9LI4 
I wear it around my neck on a chain, I've had cops get a little pissed when they feel like I "tricked" them into thinking I was a cop, but they always at least lower their guns when they see it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

That would not be much fun.


----------

